# Michael Ruppert - 3 types of People on the Titanic



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In an interview and in his Movie "Collapse"... Michael Ruppert made this statement

"When the Titanic is about to sink, these are the 3 types of people:

-“Deer in the Headlights – I don’t know what to do”

-“We get that the ship will sink, how do we make a lifeboat?”

- “This is the Titanic, it won’t sink. I’m going back to the bar.”"

he then asks the question "If you are a life boat builder, which group are you going to help?”


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

You have posted this same thing before...don't mess with my emotions


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . I'm 70, got a pig valve in the old ticker, . . . bum shoulder, bum knee, . . . few other things too.

I wouldn't go back to the bar, . . . but I might go to my stateroom and get a nap.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Leonardo DiCaprio is hot.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> You have posted this same thing before...don't mess with my emotions


I am doing my BEST OF


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am doing my BEST OF


Are you taking requests?!!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I figure he is right Men, Women and Children


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

here is what I think would happen today:
View attachment 12549


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

That movie dragged on for hours, possibly even days (I can't be sure but I was definitely older when it was over) I think if I had that kind of time I could have built a smaller ship out of parts from the upper decks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio is hot.


(Slippy is happy that Mish is the daughter he is glad he never had)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

paraquack said:


> here is what I think would happen today:
> View attachment 12549


So true!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There were only two types. Dead and not dead.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I tried reading his book. He's whacked!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> There were only two types. Dead and not dead.


what about the half dead or the un-dead


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Michael Rupert = I wish I were dead.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who do you think would win in a fight, a zombie or a grizzly bear??


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would put my money on the bear. They typically crush the head before they start eating. Will eating a zombie turn the bear into one?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, I think the bear would win but then the bear would turn into a zombie bear.

Who wins in a physical fight. Donald Trump or Jeb Bush. Tough one.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Pretty sure Trump would send in his bodyguard. 
But if it was mono a mono I would expect Jeb to get in a right cross and knock off Donny's hairpiece. Then Donny would be so enraged that he would rip off Jebbs left arm and beat him with it. Once his victory was complete I would expect Donny boy to dance around and loudly proclaim. "I TOLD YOU THAT YOU DIDN'T WANT A PIECE OF ME JEBBY!"

But your mileage may vary.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Carly Fiorina vs Sarah Palin in mud wrestling. That's wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Palin would have her pinned, dressed, and quartered in under 10 min.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Trump vs Bear vs Zombie?!!!
Now that's a party!!


----------

